# Dead leg!



## lucy123 (Feb 21, 2013)

I do a lot of sport - running, tennis, gym, swim etc but since last Saturday have been in agony and can't think for the life of me what I have done!

My right leg feels like a dead leg in the upper thigh. Both the back and front muscles are very tight too. I have done some power plate massage and lots and lots of stretches but it  doesn't seem to be getting any better.

I quickly had a word with the gym physio yesterday and she suggested waiting a week to see if it recovers.

As well as it feeling like I have been given a dead leg (hurts to lift) I constantly have pain running down it - and also rather peculiarly it tends to 'slip'whilst I am walking on it. I cant explain it but it has been witnessed by others and seems it just gives way!

Those of you who know me will know how much my fitness means to me so just wondering if you have any suggestions.

If I go to the GP I am sure she will just suggest more physio.

If only I knew what I had done.

I was hoping i would wake this morning and it be better!!

Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you taking a statin?  Sounds a bit like the trouble I had with my arm on Simvastatin.  All I can suggest, I'm afraid.  Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 21, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Are you taking a statin?  Sounds a bit like the trouble I had with my arm on Simvastatin.  All I can suggest, I'm afraid.  Hope it goes away soon.



I agree, it sounds a lot like one of the problems I had when I was they had me on Simvastatin. A call/trip to the doctor is required I think, if only to set you mind at rest.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nope no statins. Its more a pain coming from the hip area and down the leg but also the front and back of thigh are tight and can't lift leg off floor. If I stand for more than a few seconds pain gets worse!

Saying that though if I get warmed up, movement becomes easier and I can actually play tennis but as soon as I stop - its horrendous pain again- so now resting for a few days. I haven't had a blow to the thigh but it definitely feels like a dead leg and like the sort of pain you get when you slip a disc in your back and pain refers down your leg - but not done any of these things.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 21, 2013)

It definitely feels like the front of the leg has been hit with a cricket bat and the back is tight - but the sore pain is definitely more at the front - could that still be hamstring related. I have been having very tight hamstrings when stretching lately so it does make some sense. Very painful though - do you know what to do other than ice and stretch?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Feb 21, 2013)

Do see your GP but your symptoms are similar to what I have had with sciatica (sp?) in the past, hope it soon improves


----------



## megga (Feb 21, 2013)

Yep i would say it sounds like siatica, not much they can do for it though


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 21, 2013)

"Hydration" ??   possibly


----------



## trophywench (Feb 21, 2013)

Yup, classic sciatic nerve trapped symptoms.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 22, 2013)

sounds like sciatica to me as well, hubby gets it. There are exercises that can help relieve it so it's worth seeing your doctor.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone - I have had a read on Sciatica and it does sound sort of similar apart from it seems to be the big muscle at the front of the thigh where most of the pain is - and tinternet seems to say its the back of the leg. The back of the leg is tight but most pain is in the front.

It does make sense though as pain seems to have travelled to a particular point in my back and bum today.

I am going to try a nice hot bath, some ibruprofen and maybe some stretches to see if it helps.  It definitely is worse whilst standing --have had to give up on the hoovering!

To be honest rest doesn't seem to be making a difference so may give some exercise a go tomorrow anyway.

Thanks again - really appreciate the help. Do you know if sciatica can go down the front of the leg?


----------



## Caroline (Feb 22, 2013)

It is possible as the sciatic nerve is quite  along one and from the pictures I have seen other nerves seem to branch off. The other cause of pain at the front of the leg is when the sciatica kicks in the muscles tense up. Anything that relieves the muscle tension will help to reduce the pain.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Caroline - I am trying a heat bag at the moment - ice didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 25, 2013)

The pain got considerably worse this weekend so ended up seeing the physio this morning.

She has advised me I have a nasty inflammation and probable injury in my hip and hip flexor? She didn't want to manipulate anything today as it was far too sore but when she rotated the hip inwards I nearly jumped off the bed!

I have been put on diclofenac and paracetomal, and also told to work from home with my leg up and minimal movement this week. I see her again on Thursday!  No sport this week!

Now all I need is a little bell......


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Lucy, hope the diclofenac works for you... it did nothing for me!  Also, if you're on any blood pressure drugs, have a word with your pharmacist or GP for guidance before taking.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 25, 2013)

Dont have high bp issues - thats one thing going okay at the moment.
Physio rang GP surgery to request prescription and was all sorted for me.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 25, 2013)

That's a relief!  Apparently BP drug (ending with pril) + diuretic + diclofenac = greatly increased heart disease risk.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 25, 2013)

hubby has diclofenic too, it helps


----------

